# KriPo? Muss ich mich sorgen?



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

heute beim Surfen kam dieses Fenster/diese Meldung:

http://fcvawfws.bewim.com/mp3/qH-GW...w~~/OGQ3ZTg1ZDkwMjYxNzI4YWViMDRmNDA4ZTZkODlhM

Es geht zusammengefasst darum: Diese Seite sagt, sie sei von der Landeskriminalpolizei. Sie haben all meine Daten aufgenommen und ich werde strafrechtlich verfolgt, da ich im Verdacht stehe, 1) illegale Pornoinhalte auf meinem Computer zu haben/online angesehen zu haben (KiPo) 2) Musik und ähnliches auf nicht legale Weise auf meinen Computer gespeichert zu haben. Mir drohen eine große Menge an Bußgeld oder sogar Freiheitsstrafe,
In den nächsten 96 Stunden würde die Verfolgung aufgenommen werden.
Dann steht: Aufgrund der Gesetzänderung am 2.12.2013 besteht allerdings die Möglichkeit, Geld einzuzahlen, damit dies quasi abgewendet wird. Als Begründung: Dieses Gesetz sagt, man könne es unbeabsichtigt gemacht haben - wenn der Verdacht zum ersten Mal ausgeprochen wird, also kein Wiederholungstäter ist. Man kann mittels einer PaySafeCard (es wird auch beschrieben, wo man die bekommt - in diesen und jenen Geschäften) einzahlen.
Oben rechts gab es noch irgendeinen Countdown, der abläuft.

Zum Klarstellen:
Punkt 1) trifft nicht zu.
Punkt 2) trifft zu.

Klingt zwar nach Abzocke, was mich aber beunruhigt ist:

1) Meine IP-Adresse war angegeben und mein Wohnort; beides stimmt.
2) Überall waren Logos etc. von KriPo usw.
3) Am Ende des Textes steht, dass man nach dem Einzahlen 7 Tage Zeit hat, dass illegale Material vom Computer zu beseitigen, ansonsten werde die Strafverfolgung erneut aufgenommen.
4) Als das Fenster kam, habe ich tatsächlich gerade Pornos im Netz geschaut, in der Kategorie "Teens" (legale Vids!). :-(
5) Der Text klang schon recht authentisch. Oder?
6) Als ich das Fenster schließen wollte, dass der Zugang zu meinem Browser blockiert wurde. Und ob ich tatsächlich das Fenster schließen wolle. Ich habe danach kontrolliert: Ich kann normal surfen, wie vorher.


Ich wollte unter http://ipnr.rehbein.net/ die Seite http://fcvawfws.bewim.com erfragen. Dann kommt die Meldung:
*Not Found*
_The requested URL /domains.html was not found on this server._

Wenn man den Link ganz oben kopiert und die Adressleiste eingibt, wird er nicht gefunden. Wenn man hier (von diesem Beitrag aus) draufklickt, dann schon.

Noch eine Frage: Bei solchen Anschuldigungen, wie oben beschrieben -> wird man da überhaupt auf diese Art und Weise aufmerksam gemacht drauf?
Was geschieht, wenn ich nun nicht einzahle? Laut dieser Seite erfolgt dann eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung und mein Computer wird gesperrt.


Kann mir bitte hier jemand weiterhelfen??? Mach mir große Sorgen!!

Danke!


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2013)

Siehe z.B.

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Kinderporno-Trojaner-wird-aggressiver-1858607.html
http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Neue-Familie-von-Erpressungs-Trojanern-im-Umlauf-1936208.html


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2013)

Überlege mal gaaaaanz genau.
Polizei macht Werbung für Lotto Edeka usw auf ihren Seiten?
Die Polizei stellt Ermittlungen bei Kinderpornoverdacht gegen eine kleine Zahlung ein?
Strafzahlungen werden via Western Union und Konsorten bezahlt?

Wenn du wirklich glaubst, alle Fragen mit Ja beantworten zu können, dann ziehst du dir die Hose auch mit der Kneifzange an und solltest bezahlen.

Bei Nein: Richtig gedacht, die wollen nur dein Bestes, dein Geld und machen dich dazu kirre.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

danke für die Antwort. Das heißt, was mache ich jetzt am besten? Habe ich einen Trojaner am Rechner?

(Bin technisch leider nicht sehr gut)

Und vor allem: Habe ich nun (laut dem heise-Bericht) wirklich KiPo am Rechner???? DAS MÖCHTE ICH UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN!!!!!


----------



## Goblin (5 Dezember 2013)

> Was geschieht, wenn ich nun nicht einzahle


 
Dann kannste Dein Geld behalten. Der PC wird auch wenn man zahlt NICHT entsperrt !!!!



> wird man da überhaupt auf diese Art und Weise aufmerksam gemacht drauf


 
Neeee,bei sowas steht die Kripo bei Dir vor der Tür und es gibt ne Hausdurchsuchung



> Und vor allem: Habe ich nun (laut dem heise-Bericht) wirklich KiPo am Rechner


 
Quatsch


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

Okay, also:

1. Was heißt das genau: Die haben nun meinen PC gesperrt? Was heißt das ganz genau? (Wie gesagt, bin technisch nicht sehr bewandert)

2. Habe ich nun KiPo auf meinem Rechner, die die mir auf den Rechner geladen haben? Was heißt das genau? Muss ich nun damit rechnen, dass die Polizei vor meiner Tür steht?

3. Habe ich einen Trojaner am Rechner?

4. Wie genau gehe ich nun vor??? 

BITTE UM HILFE!!!


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2013)

Ein Problem gibt es schon.

Wie kommt diese Anzeige auf Deinen Rechner?

Die zweite Frage ist, gibt es Fremdsoftware, die den Rechner sperren kann?

Da hilft nur ein Prüfen mit einem guten Scanner, oder, sicherheitshalber, Neuaufsetzen des ganzen Systems.


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2013)

Gut ist Desinfec't von Heise:

http://shop.heise.de/katalog/ct-security-2013-magazin


> Desinfec't auf Live-DVD


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

Also zurzeit merke ich nicht davon, dass mein PC gesperrt sein könnte (auch gerade neu hochgeladen).

@bernhard: Was meinst du damit, wie diese Anzeige auf meinen Rechner kommt?? Also es ist beim Surfen wie eine Spamseite aufgepoppt. Wie andere ("harmlose") Spamseiten auch.

Ich habe VirusFighter als Scanner. Der sagt mir, dass er nichts findet. Ist das ein guter Virusscanner?


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

http://www.jusline.at/161_Gemeinsam...wortlichkeit_leitender_Angestellter_StGB.html

Ist das der Artikel 161 vom österr. Strafgesetzbuch? Dann stimmt es nicht, was die Seite geschrieben hat. Oder?


----------



## Teleton (5 Dezember 2013)

Hier gibt es vom BSI eine Galerie:
http://bka-trojaner.de/


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2013)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Methoden. Wenn nur eine Webseite aufpoppt, ist es eher harmlos. Es gibt Erpresserseiten, die nach einen Neustart ohne Browser automatisch den PC blockieren und nur die Vollbildanzeige bringen. Dann hat man ein Problem.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

Okay, vielen Dank. Also ich habe seitdem einen Neustart gemacht, da war mal nichts. Bisher kann ich am PC arbeiten wie bisher.

Ein befreundeter IT-Experte hat gerade meinen PC durchforstet und auch nichts gefunden. Er meinte aber, eine 100prozentige Sicherheit gäbe es nicht, da sich das Virus theoretisch sehr gut versteckt haben könnte. Er hat aber nichts gefunden. Er meinte, jetzt einstweilen sollte ich den PC noch nicht neu aufsetzen.

Mein Internetbanking traue ich mich aber derzeit nicht zu benutzen! 

Danke für all eure Antworten!


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Dezember 2013)

Wenn es ein Browser-Popup-Fenster war, dann mach Dir mal Gedanken über einen Browser-Wechsel zu Firefox. Dort noch das zusätzliche Plugin "NoScript" installieren, damit werden Java-Scripte bei nicht vertrauenswürdigen Seiten grundsätzlich geblockt. Viele Browser-Exploits kommen nämlich mit Javascript und Java. 

Zusätzlich sollte man noch das Surf-Verhalten überdenken. Auf Pornoseiten ist besonders viel Exploit-Zeugs unterwegs. Faustregel: je perverser die Seite, desto höher noch die Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

nur zur Klarstellung: Ich war auf einer "normalen" und sehr bekannten Porno-tube-Seite.

Was meinst du mit "Exploit-Zeugs"?

Seitdem das Popup-Fenster kam, hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit PC o.ä. Ich hoffe sehr, das bleibt so. 

Muss ich Deiner/Eurer Meinung nach noch etwas befürchten (ich bin der Aufforderung zu zahlen nicht nachgekommen)?


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2013)

Echte Probleme bemerkt man nicht, z.B.

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...xplorer-fuer-Angriffe-ausgenutzt-2043329.html

Niemand verschenkt etwas im Web. Wenn etwas kostenlos ist, hängt trotzdem ein Geschäftsmodell dran.

Gangster locken auf Webseiten, um über Exploits heimlich den Rechner der Opfer zu übernehmen. Onlinebanking und Porn geht nicht auf einem Rechner.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

@bernhard: Was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich weiß nicht genau, was deine Antwort mit diesem Thema des Threads zu tun hat. (nicht falsch verstehen bitte).

Was meinst du in diesem Zusammenhang mit "niemand verschenkt etwas im Web"? 

Dein Satz "Echte Probleme bemerkt man nicht" verunsichert mich. Von welchen "echten Problemen" sprichst du?

Vor allem: Willst du mir damit sagen, dass ich nun ein großes Problem habe, seit diesem Popup-Fenster? Und heißt das, dass meine einzige Lösung ein Neustart ist, da diese Seite automatisch etwas Schlimmes auf meinen Rechner geladen hat? Woran erkennst du das?


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2013)

Die Bandbreite von Malware ist unübersehbar:

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Trojaner-klaut-Passwortspeicher-von-Firefox-und-Co-1755376.html

Ein Trojaner, der Passwörter klaut, meldet sich nicht beim Beklauten.

Soll heißen: Die Integrität eines Rechners ist im Neuzustand hoch. Die Nutzung im Internet bringt viele Gefährdungen mit sich.

Wer auf alles klickt, was bunt blinkt und "kostenlos" scheint, holt sich viel Ungeziefer auf den Rechner.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 Dezember 2013)

Und was macht man dann dagegen? Wie findet man ihn dann Wie merkt man es überhaupt? Und hab ich jetzt so einen Trojaner?


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> Gut ist Desinfec't von Heise:
> 
> http://shop.heise.de/katalog/ct-security-2013-magazin


Sicher bleibt man nur durch das eigene Surfverhalten und durch gute Scanner, z.B. wie oben erwähnt.


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2013)

Ein Einbrecher schleicht sich ja auch in Haus und macht kein Höllenlärm damit es alle mitkriegen. Das meinte Bernhard damit. Ein Virenscanner und Brain 2.0 ist ein guter Schutz


----------



## Blue_Valentine (6 Dezember 2013)

Ich habe VirusFighter als Virenscanner.

Bisher war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Er updatet auch mehrmals täglich.

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2013)

Such Dir im Netz mal Testberichte über Virenscanner und dann mußt Du selbst entscheiden ob Du Deine Möhre neu aufsetzt.
Wenn Du z.B. Onlinebanking etc über den Rechner laufen läßt wäre mir JEDE Reparaturmethode zu unsicher und ich würde den Rechner neu aufsetzen - auch wenns eine Scheißarbeit ist.
Aber ein geplündertes Onlinekonto ist definitiv schlimmer


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Muss ich Deiner/Eurer Meinung nach noch etwas befürchten (ich bin der Aufforderung zu zahlen nicht nachgekommen)?



OHHHH MANNN ich hab noch nen Sortiment Kneifzangen zu verschenken. Dann bekommst du deine Hosen leichter an.

Mal ehrlich gefragt, bist du wirklich so blöd wie du dich hier darstellst  oder willst du uns verarschen?
Diese Frage kannst du nicht ernsthaft nach all den Posts hier stellen oder?

Und wenn sie ernst gemein ist, ja, dann musst du noch etliches befürchten und du solltest Internet lieber abschaffen


----------



## jupp11 (6 Dezember 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> Sicher bleibt man nur durch das eigene Surfverhalten


Der sicherste Virenscannner ist noch immer das eigene Surfverhalten. In 12 Jahren  intensivem Internetzugang   hab ich mir  noch keinen einzigen Virus eingefangen: Motto: Trau schau wem....


----------



## hauseltr (6 Dezember 2013)

http://www.ruthe.de/index.php?pic=2109&sort=datum&order=ASC


----------



## Blue_Valentine (6 Dezember 2013)

Habe nun mit einem anderen Virusscanner eine Überprüfung durcheführt - mit Avira.

Leider wurde folgendes gefunden:

TR/Mediyes.Gen (2mal)
TR/Mediyes.EB.1 (2mal)

Ich habe sie dann in Quarantäne verschoben, allerdings nicht sicher, ob sie nun wirklich alle in Quarantäne sind.

Aktuell sucht Avira "nach versteckten Objekten", Scan läuft noch.

1) Was sind das für Trojaner, was richten sie an?
2) Was soll ich nun weitermachen?

Ich weiß es nicht, wie lange ich diese Trojaner schon habe - eben seit gestern wegen diesem Popup-Fenster oder schon länger?

(Virusprogramm "Virusfighter" hat davor nicht gefunden).


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2013)

Also ich würd hier keine Experimente mehr machen und mein OS neu aufsetzten. Ist sicherer


----------



## bernhard (7 Dezember 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Leider wurde folgendes gefunden:
> 
> TR/Mediyes.Gen (2mal)
> TR/Mediyes.EB.1 (2mal)


Das war wahrscheinlich. Windosen sind alle nach kurzer Zeit in Privatbenutzung mehr oder weniger verwanzt.

Eine einfache Lösung zum Selbermachen liegt der aktuellen Ausgabe von Heise c't 26 bei:

http://www.heise.de/ct/inhalt/2013/26/174/

Von DVD booten und der Anleitung folgen.

Echte Sicherheit bringt das trotzdem nicht. Ein Trojaner kann Systemeinstellungen schwächen, ohne dass das korrigiert werden würde.

Wirklich vertrauenswürdig wird das System erst nach sauberer Neuinstallation. Viele Markenrechner lassen die Neuinstallation als "Recovery"-Funktion einfach zu. Man muss aber vorher eigene Daten sichern und darf damit nicht den Trojaner mit rüberschieben.


----------



## Deli (16 Juni 2014)

Hey! 
Es hat sich wahrscheinlich schon geklärt aber diese Meldung kam bei mir auch (wie aus dem nichts) als ich mir eine DVD angeschaut habe... Ich bin zur Polizei gegangen und die haben gesagt, dass es nur ein FAKE ist und mehrere Leute dieses Problem haben... Sie wollen dass du mit einer PaySafeCard bezahlst, weil man das nicht zurück verfolgen kann. Mir hat jemand den Laptop neu starten müssen. Dabei gingen meine Daten verloren.... 
Du musst deinen Computer in die "Reperatur" bringen. Ich wusste auch nicht wie man den Trojaner loswird! Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, wenn du nicht weisst wie oder niemanden kennst, der es kann...!


----------

